# Blackwater Bass Massacre Mar 29th



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys fishing the United Way tourney next week better watch out. I have found some stud fish this past Friday. Fishing was tuff, but managed to pull out these wall hangers...enjoy. That tourney on Saturday is going to be tough.


----------



## nwflrob (Mar 23, 2013)

My brother and I went out Thur afternoon with some wigglers. Only caught one really nice shellcracker and one bream on that Bluebird Day. Water was very clear and still cold.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My you have big hands!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

AUUGUY are you fishing the united way tournament? If so Ill see you there. Picked up a nice 6lber over there on thursday.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

My hands are frigging huge. Tightlines...where exactly was that 6 lber at? See u there buddy....


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

she was in the water


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Good catch! I went out there Saturday to check it out for the tournament. The ramp was packed. NOTE FOR ALL: off limits did not start until MONDAY of this week. Check the official rules. Saw some guy take a picture of my hull number with his cell phone, at the ramp. I guess he thought I didn't notice. Whatever. Well, we didn't catch anything. I think it will be on this weekend though, with the warmer weather.

Amarillo


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Good catch! I went out there Saturday to check it out for the tournament. The ramp was packed. NOTE FOR ALL: off limits did not start until MONDAY of this week. Check the official rules. Saw some guy take a picture of my hull number with his cell phone, at the ramp. I guess he thought I didn't notice. Whatever. Well, we didn't catch anything. I think it will be on this weekend though, with the warmer weather.
> 
> Amarillo



AP, 

They were probably trying to take a photo of that sweeeet [email protected] Stratos!!! Don't let em get to ya. Go kill em on Saturday...

NJD


----------

